# Carnet d'adresse et doublons



## jeanpatel (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Alors je vais essayer de faire court et simple :rateau:

J'ai un iphone 4 et un macbook pro. De base le carnet d'adresse du macbook est vide (car neuf) donc j'ai activé la synchro Icloud sur mon mac et iphone pour le remplir.
Jusque là pas de probleme. Ayant l'impression qu'icloud diminue la durée de vie de mon iphone je le desactive sur mon tel. Et j'active la synchro via Itunes et non plus par icloud. Là probleme j'ai tout mes contacts en double dans le carnet d'adresse mac et quand je clique sur "recherche des doublons" il me dit qu'il n'y en a pas !
J'ai essayé d'effacer tout mon carnet mac et de synchro avec le phone mais là horreur : plus de contact nul part. Heureusement time machine est là.

Une idée ?

d'ailleur, mes rendez-vous sont tous en double aussi maintenant sur mon iphone...

C'est un peu le bazarre...

Merci


----------



## pop_so (3 Novembre 2011)

jeanpatel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors je vais essayer de faire court et simple :rateau:
> 
> ...



Bonjour ! Moi aussi beaucoup de problèmes...J'ai perdu plusieurs contacts, d'autres en doublon ! avec Icloud, quand ça disparait du carnet d'adresses ça disparait aussi de l'Iphone ! Un progrès ??? Le problème c'est qui si je fais appel au carnet d'adresse précédant archivé, mes nouveaux contacts enregistrés depuis seront eux aussi perdus, puisque c'est l'ancien carnet qui sera pris en compte ? Comment faire ? !! Je suis pas trop fortiche en manip alors si quelqu'un peut me venir en aide ce sera avec plaisir !!


----------



## F118I4 (3 Novembre 2011)

C' est énervant ces problèmes de sync avec le carnet d' adresse et l' iPhone en plus maintenant il y a iCloud.
J' espère qu' Apple travaille activement sur ces différents problèmes parce que là j' ai perdu tous mes contacts.
De temps en temps, qu' en je sync. mon iPhone avec mon mac mes contacts sont doublés du coup je suis obligé de faire un export sauvegarde tout supprimé puis tout réactivé avec la sauvegarde et tout rentre dans l' ordre enfin c' est lourd!


----------



## Php21 (3 Novembre 2011)

Idem pour moi , mais il semble que les modos et spécialistes de la question ont déjà répondus plusieurs fois à cette question des doublons dû à iCloud, et que maintenant cela commencent à les gonfler grave.

Tout le monde n'a pas eu accès à Lion la semaine de sa sortie, et tout le monde n'a pas n'ont plus eu d'iPhone 4 la semaine de sa sortie. Et tout le monde n'est pas informaticien.

Il semble qu'un bon tuto sur ce prob qui continue de prendre la tête à plusieurs d'entre nous ne les concerne plus tellement.

je sens que je vais êtres boulé en rouge !!!
Même un lien vers ce tuto est introuvable.


----------



## Khronegon (3 Novembre 2011)

Je vais répondre à Jean Patel :

Premièrement, fait des sauvegardes de ton iphone, de ton carnet d'adresse et de ton calendrier. Je peut dire des conneries, ça m'arrive.

En activant iCloud, tu as créé dans ton carnet d'adresse sur le mac un compte iCloud. Ensuite tes contacts ont été envoyés sur icloud (www.icloud.com pour les voir en ligne), puis envoyés sur ton iphone. Idem pour les calendriers. Tout allait bien dans le meilleur des mondes.

En désactivant iCloud sur ton iPhone (et ton iphone seulement et pas sur le mac il me semble, à te lire), le carnet d'adresse de l'iphone à changé de statut. Il est redevenu local.

En connectant ton iphone à Itunes pour finir, tu a créer un nouveau carnet d'adresse local sur ton mac (sur un mac, tu peux avoir plusieurs compte pour le carnet d'adresse). Mais le mac a gardé un compte carnet d'adresse "iCloud".

Tu as donc deux carnets d'adresses sur ton mac, identiques car l'un est la copie de l'autre. Faut désactiver le carnet iCloud par exemple, puisque tu ne l'utilise plus.

Sur ton mac, dans le carnet d'adresse, clique sur "carnet d'adresse" dans la barre de menu, puis "préférences", puis onglet "comptes", et décocher "activer le compte iCloud". 
Ou désactive le carnet d'adresse dans iCloud, dans le panneau "préférences système".

Pour tes rendez-vous en double sur ton iphone, c'est le même principe. Un calendrier a été créé en local et un pour icloud (dans le cas du calendrier, ça apparait en double dans l'iphone aussi car cette app gére plusieurs comptes). 

Dans l'application Calendrier de l'Iphone, appuie sur "calendriers" et désactive le ou les calendriers iCloud.

ou désactive "calendriers" dans les options "iCoud", dans les "réglages" de ton iphone.

Désactive iCloud en gros, puisque tu ne l'utilise pas.


----------



## Php21 (4 Novembre 2011)

*Merci à Khronegon* qui m'a au moins permis de trouver mon iCloud.

je commence à comprendre le mécanisme du système.

merci


----------



## jadoc (8 Février 2012)

Ahhhhhh, Merci pour ces explications claires qui m'ont permis de supprimer ces doublons.
Cordialement


----------



## jolezebu (27 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 
je lis bien la discussion autour des doublons carnets d'adresses et agenda iphone et mac. Si la solution est de supprimer icloud : à quoi sert icloud? moi, j'aimerais utiliser icloud mais n'avoir qu'un seul exemplaire de carnet d'adresses et 1 seul exemplaire sur mon iphone et mac. Comment faire! merci 
jo


----------



## Khronegon (27 Mars 2012)

C'est exactement à ca que sert icloud.

La solution de supprimer iCloud, c'était pour php21, qui avait "créer" des doublons en activant et désactivant icloud sur son iPhone.

Active icloud sur ton mac, en activant le carnet d'adresse. Tu vérifie sur www.icloud.com que le carnet d'adresse a bien été envoyé sur iCloud.

Ensuite, tu active iCloud sur l'iphone, et tu récupère les contacts d'iCloud.


----------



## auguri (16 Avril 2012)

Merci Khronegon pour ces explications claires.
Dans mon cas, les doublons sont sur le Carnet d'adresse du MacBook et non sur l'iPhone.
Donc, comment faire pour les supprimer ?
Je pensais tout supprimer et re-synchroniser avec iCloud, mais d'après  ce que j'ai compris depuis, cela devrait effacer tout le contenu de  l'iPhone.
Comment demander à ce que ce soit le contenu de l'iPhone qui se charge sur le MacBook ?
Merci d'avance pour ta réponse


----------



## Khronegon (16 Avril 2012)

sur www.icloud.com, le carnet d'adresse a des doublons?


----------



## auguri (16 Avril 2012)

Lorsque je suis sur le site http://www.icloud.com/ , il n'y a pas de doublons. Les doublons ne sont que sur le Carnet d'adresse du MacBook Pro, mais, comme rien ne les distingue, comment les identifier et les sélectionner pour les mettre à la corbeille ?
Merci !


----------



## Khronegon (16 Avril 2012)

*Premièrement, tu fais une sauvegarde de ton carnet d'adresse. C'est plus sûr.*

1) Y a "rechercher les doublons" dans le menu fiche du carnet d'adresses qui peut aider. C'est la méthode la pus douce, tu efface chaque doublon un par un. Si t'as le temps et pas trop d'entrée, ca peut suffire. 

2) sinon, c'est certainement un problème de comptes. 

Sur le mac book, dans l'application "carnet d'adresses", va dans les préférences (tape "cmd/pomme" + " , (virgule) " ).

Dans l'onglet "comptes", tu vas voir et vérifier tes comptes :
- chez moi, j'ai un compte icloud et un compte "sur mon mac - local", qui lui est vide ;
- en affichant ou pas les comptes, tu verra bien où se trouve les doublons. Si tout est bien en ordre sur icloud.com, les doublons sont certainement sur un autre compte, le local probablement.

Tu supprime tout sauf icloud et le local. Le local, je ne pense pas que tu puisse le supprimer de toute façon. Faut juste effacer tout le contenu.
Pour ca, dans l'onglet compte, tu désactive iCloud dans les préférences du carnet d'adresses pour que les entrées iCloud (qu'on veut garder) n'apparaissent plus, celles qui restent sont alors les entrées du compte local. Tu met tous à la poubelle. Puis tu retournes activer le compte icloud dans les préférences du carnet d'adresse. Normalement, elle doivent revenir.

3 ) Ce que tu peut faire aussi, c'est couper icloud sur le mac (dans préférence système), puis supprimer les comptes dans le carnet d'adresse, puis vider le compte local (que tu ne peux pas supprimer de toute façon) pour remettre ton carnet d'adresse à zéro.

Puis remettre icloud dans les préférences systeme pour qu'il crée un nouveau compte icloud et récupérer les entrées du web.

Faut supprimer le compte iCloud et pas seulement le vider. Sinon, en relançant le service, iCloud va prendre en compte les derniers changements et donc tout supprimer.


----------



## auguri (16 Avril 2012)

Merci vraiment de ces explications.
La 2e méthode me semble la plus pratique dans mon cas. Par contre, j'ai encore un problème avec les listes. J'ai fait un essai sur un seul contact que je n'ai supprimé que du _Local_. Ce contact se trouvait également sur une liste dans laquelle j'avais regroupé des étudiants du même niveau. Voilà les étapes :
1) J'ai désactivé le compte iCloud dans les Préférences.
2) J'ai supprimé un seul contact correspondant à un étudiant de _Tous les contacts_, (en _Local _donc_)_
3) Du coup, il a aussi disparu de la liste d'étudiants dans laquelle il avait été placé.
4) J'ai réactivé le compte iCloud en espérant que le contact en question se retrouverait également dans la liste d'étudiant,
5) Non, il n'en est rien
Au final, je peux (grâce à tes conseils) retrouver mes contacts depuis le compte iCloud, mais je perds mes nombreuses listes.
Aurais-tu une idée pour ne pas perdre les listes. Je pensais que iCloud allait les gérer, mais il semble que ce ne soit pas le cas.

PS : en faisant les essais, j'ai découvert quelque chose. Il n'est finalement pas utile de désactiver le compte iCloud pour ne voir apparaître que les contacts en _Local_. En effet, sous la ligne _Tous les contacts_ du Carnet d'adresse, il y a une ligne _Tous sur mon Mac_ qui permet de n'afficher que les contacts en _Local _(voir copie d'écran ci-jointe)_.



_


----------



## auguri (16 Avril 2012)

Je me réponds à moi-même car je viens de m'apercevoir qu'un peu plus bas, dans le Carnet d'adresse, on trouve une ligne _Tous sur iCloud_ et on retrouve toutes les listes intactes.
Donc, en supprimant ce qui se trouve dans _Tous sur mon Mac_, on retrouve l'intégralité en un seul exemplaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Encore merci pour les renseignements. Je crois deviner quelques problèmes également avec iCal et je me permettrai de revenir sur la toile si besoin.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Khronegon (16 Avril 2012)

Dans un groupe, tout dépend d'où vient le contact inséré :
- si il provient du compte local, alors c'est normal qu'il disparaisse de la liste lorsque tu supprime le contact du compte. le carnet d'adresse ignore que c'est deux fois la même personne : pour lui deux fiches = deux personnes.

- c'est comme une liste itunes : si t'as deux fois le même morceau (provenant de l'album et d'un compil), et que tu as créé une liste de lecture avec le morceau de la compil, si tu supprime la compil, le morceau disparait de la liste de lecture, malgré le fait qu'il y ait une seconde copie dans l'album. Toi tu le sais, iTunes n'en sait rien.

Pour vraiment passer à 100% sur iCloud, faudrait refaire tes groupes en veillant à les créer à partir des contacts du compte iCloud uniquement.

Enfin, du moment que tu t'y retrouve maintenant, c'est le principal.


----------



## auguri (16 Avril 2012)

Alors, sans vouloir abuser, il y a un autre mystère avec iCal...

- toute modification, ajout, suppression dans iCal sur le MacBook Pro est répercutée dans Calendrier sur http://www.icloud.com/ et sur l'iPhone. Donc ça fonctionne.

- toute modification, ajout, suppression dans Calendrier sur http://www.icloud.com/  est répercutée dans iCal sur le MacBook Pro et sur  l'iPhone. Donc ça fonctionne.

- Par contre, toute modification, ajout, suppression  sur  l'iPhone n'est pas répercutée dans iCal sur le MacBook Pro ni dans Calendrier sur http://www.icloud.com/. Donc ça merde...

T'as une idée


----------



## Khronegon (17 Avril 2012)

Non, je n'ai pas d'idée. si ca va dans un sens, ca doit le faire dans les deux.

Faut parfois quelques secondes pour la synchronisation se fasse. 

J'ai parfois un temps de latence aussi entre une modification et la synchronisation sur iphone et ipad. 

Essaie de fermer (complétement) et de réouvrir l'app sur l'iphone pour voir.


----------



## auguri (17 Avril 2012)

Ben, rien y fait...:modo:
Je ne comprends pas comment c'est possible 

Je te tiens au courant si je trouve.
@++


----------



## eve13_fr (21 Avril 2012)

Depuis lapparition dICloud, j'avais un problème de doublon comme beaucoup de personnes.
Je narrivais pas à trouver de solution satisfaisante sur la toile, malgré de nombreuse recherche.
Une seule possibilité me paresser sensé, cétait de tous fusionné, se que jai fait:
dans carnet dadresses -> fiche -> recherche des doublons.
Enfin un progrès&#8201;! javais toujours 4 exemplaires de chaque groupe, mais au moins maintenant ils étaient identiques.
La solution la voila&#8201;! elle est trop simple ! mais cela ne mavait même pas effleurer lesprit: 
Dans carnet dadresses -> édition -> supprimer le groupe.
Se que jai fait un à un jai supprimé les doublons puis une synchronisation avec mon iPod touch et cétait fini&#8201;! enfin plus de doublons&#8201;!
En résumé, il suffisait de fusionner puis de supprimer les doublons. (Moins d'une minute !)

De quoi se réconcilier avec iCloud&#8201;? Je ne sais pas jhésite, pour linstant il est sûr «OFF»


----------



## FB78410 (24 Avril 2013)

bonsoir
il est arrivé dans mon carnet d'adresses une quantité impressionnante de "groupe sans titre", sans fiche dedans.

Ai je une possibiilité de les supprimer d'un coup, car un par un j'y passe ma vie.

Je ne sais pas comment vous envoyer une copie d'écran...

Actuellement pour les contacts :

Sur mon MAC : préférences système : Icloud activé
Sur mon Iphone : Réglages : Icloud activé
sur Mon MAC : contacts>préférences : Icloud désactivé et "sur mon MAC en local" : rien

Merci à tous.

Françoise




eve13_fr a dit:


> Depuis lapparition dICloud, j'avais un problème de doublon comme beaucoup de personnes.
> Je narrivais pas à trouver de solution satisfaisante sur la toile, malgré de nombreuse recherche.
> Une seule possibilité me paresser sensé, cétait de tous fusionné, se que jai fait:
> dans carnet dadresses -> fiche -> recherche des doublons.
> ...


----------

